# Rome Targa or Ride Beta MVMT



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

sweeney017 said:


> I have had a lot of people ask about these two bindings lately and I wanted to know your responses.
> 
> Q: Which binding would be better for someone who rides 80% - 90% park and 10% - 20% MTN?


how 'bout the rome 390's? like the targas but softer.

i checked out the rome bindings in-store a few times before getting them. customizable as all heck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If those are the 2 choices Betas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

burton avenger, is there something else you would recommend?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 formulas, union forces, rome 390's would be the ones I'd check out. Could also go with the k2 sweaters and autos


----------

